# 2nd generation: Toshiba HD-A2



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

A usually very reliable source (Robert from Value Electronics) has given out hints about the upcoming second generation Toshiba HD DVD player.

1. Named HD-A2. To be announced at the Denver CEDIA show (Sept 14-17). Earliest possible delivery in October.

2. Projected MAP is $499. Probably not built in Japan. "Trimmer" and "faster".

3. Likely 5.1 Dolby TrueHD. Also likely the first generation players (A1/D1/XA1/RCA) get a firmware update for the same.

4. 1080p60 is not expected. Nothing said about 1080p24.

3. HD-XA2 is projected due out the end of Q1 of 2007. A true high end product.

*Personal opinions and worries*. I would think that this new product is much cheaper to build (thereby "profitable") and may not have the four general purpose SHARC DSP processors. Much more of a Silicon on Chip (SoC) design. Possibly _(this is just my personal worry)_ have a much cheaper single chip 5.1 D/A convertor rather than the 8 Burr Brown D/A convertors that the first gen has. We shall see. :scratchchin: 

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting Bob... I somewhat expected the 2g's to be a little cheaper in price too.


----------

